# 1997 Ford Thunderbird



## dkdenton (Oct 12, 2011)

I turn ignition on car will not start until fan stops running, then car will start and runs just fine.


----------



## pumpman032180 (Nov 13, 2011)

Is that the interior fan or the radiator fan? Either way you have a short that will eventually lead to fuses blowing and possible fire.
The cooling fan on the radiator s/b set up to turn on when the temperature is elevated and can continue to run after the car has been turned off. This is normal for most vehicles anymore unless they are rear wheel drive and still use a fan with a fan clutch. Anyway, for the fan to impact the starting of the car there ust be a short in the cars wiring. Have you recently worked on anything near the fan under the hood or inside the car? This would include working around the radio which is where the control wiring is for the temperature and fan speed control. I believe that you will find a short is the culprit and I recommend that you concentrate efforts to find it soon since DC power is Direct current and unless the line turns off with the ignition it could be generized all the time and it will produce heat untill it blows a fuse.


----------



## dkdenton (Oct 12, 2011)

We have looked for a short to no avail, checked all connectors to radiator fan and the car computer, wiring looks good, car has not blown any fuses, if you turn ignition to start car the radiator fan comes on but car will not crank, after about a20 to 30 seconds the car starts, I'v been told it could be the computer or the ignition switch, but for the meantime were still using the car until it stops or we find the answer to correct the problem. Thanks for your input.


----------

